# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  wyciek nasienia

## wuja

witam,
mam pewien problem, mianowicie podczas oddawania kału nastepuje maly wyciek spermy. zauwazylem, ze im wiekszy i twardszy stolec tym sperma wydaje sie bardziej wartosciowa niz przy luzniejszym stolcu. nie mam zmian na narzadach ani bóli, stosunki bez dyskonfortu. Proszę o jakas porade

----------


## seba0011

WITAM . prosze o odp.w tym temacie. Mam to samp i nie wiem co z tym zrobic.

----------

